# What are your favorite MA books?



## Zujitsuka

Here are 4 of my favorites:

1.  Krav Maga : How to Defend Yourself Against Armed Assault, 
by Imi Sde-Or, Eyal Yanilov

2.  Principles, Analysis, and Application of Effortless Combat Throws, by Tim Cartmell

3.  Practical Chin Na : A Detailed Analysis of the Art of Seizing and Locking, by Zhao Da Yuan, et al

4.  Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere: An Illustrated Introduction, by Adele Westbrook, Oscar Ratti

Of course there is no substitute for training, but these books can help you become a more complete martial artist.


----------



## Cthulhu

_Tao of Jeet Kune Do_ by Bruce Lee

_Jeet Kune Do: The Art and Philosophy of Bruce Lee_ by Dan Inosanto

_The Filipino Martial Arts as Taught by Dan Inosanto_ by Dan Inosanto

_The Book of Five Rings (Go Rin no Sho)_ by Miyamoto Musashi

_The Art of War_ by Sun Tzu 

_Autumn Lightning_ by Dave Lowry

_Moving Zen_ by CW Nicol

_Zen in the Martial Arts_ by Joe Hyams

_Classical Bujutsu_ by Donn F. Draeger

_Classical Budo_ by Donn F. Draeger

_Modern Bujutsu and Budo_ by Donn F. Draeger

_The Weaponless Warriors_ by Richard Kim

_My Journey in Karate: The Sabaki Way_ by Joko Ninomiya

_The Fighter's Fact Book_ by Loren Christensen

Cthulhu


----------



## Don Rearic

The Filipino Martial Arts by Dan Inosanto
Hand to Hand Combat - U.S. Naval Institute, 1943
Lethal Unarmed Combat by Malcolm Harris
Kill or Get Killed by Col. Rex Applegate
Get Tough! by Capt. William Fairbairn
Cold Steel by John Steyers
Modern American Fighting Knives by Robert S. McKay
Tanto: Japanese Knives & Knife Fighting by Russell Maynard
Deadly Karate Blows: The Medical Implications by Brian Adams
Stickfighting - Hatsumi
Knife & Pistol Fighting - Hatsumi
No Second Chance by Bradley J. Steiner
Stressfire I by Massad Ayoob
Stressfire II: Advanced Combat Shotgun by Massad Ayoob

Alot more, those are some of the favorites.


----------



## Chiduce

> _Originally posted by Don Rearic _
> *The Filipino Martial Arts by Dan Inosanto
> Hand to Hand Combat - U.S. Naval Institute, 1943
> Lethal Unarmed Combat by Malcolm Harris
> Kill or Get Killed by Col. Rex Applegate
> Get Tough! by Capt. William Fairbairn
> Cold Steel by John Steyers
> Modern American Fighting Knives by Robert S. McKay
> Tanto: Japanese Knives & Knife Fighting by Russell Maynard
> Deadly Karate Blows: The Medical Implications by Brian Adams
> Stickfighting - Hatsumi
> Knife & Pistol Fighting - Hatsumi
> No Second Chance by Bradley J. Steiner
> Stressfire I by Massad Ayoob
> Stressfire II: Advanced Combat Shotgun by Massad Ayoob
> 
> Alot more, those are some of the favorites. *


 My favorite Texts are as follows;  The Essense Of Okinawan Karate, by Shoshin Nagamine; Mastering Kempo, By Dr. William Durbin; Cheng Hsin Tou Shou; By Peter Ralston; The Essence Of Shaolin White Crane Martial Power And Qi Gong, By Dr. Yang Jwing Ming; Emei Baguazhang, By Master Liang, Shou Yu, Dr. Yang, Jwing Ming, And Mr. Wu, Wen-Ching; Seng Ping Tao, By Dr. Edward Orem; A Book Of Five Rings, By M. Musashi; The Art Of War, By Lau Tzu; The Vispassana Sutta's Of Mahayana Buddism; Live In A Better Way, By His Holiness The Dalai Lama; "The Bible Of Karate", The BUBISHI TEXT, By Patrick McCarthy; and many more! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> * My favorite Texts are as follows;  The Essense Of Okinawan Karate, by Shoshin Nagamine; Mastering Kempo, By Dr. William Durbin; Cheng Hsin Tou Shou; By Peter Ralston; The Essence Of Shaolin White Crane Martial Power And Qi Gong, By Dr. Yang Jwing Ming; Emei Baguazhang, By Master Liang, Shou Yu, Dr. Yang, Jwing Ming, And Mr. Wu, Wen-Ching; Seng Ping Tao, By Dr. Edward Orem; A Book Of Five Rings, By M. Musashi; The Art Of War, By Lau Tzu; The Vispassana Sutta's Of Mahayana Buddism; Live In A Better Way, By His Holiness The Dalai Lama; "The Bible Of Karate", The BUBISHI TEXT, By Patrick McCarthy; and many more! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce! *



Sun Tzu wrote _The Art of War_.  I believe Lao Tzu wrote the Taoist text, _Tao Te Ching_.

Cthulhu


----------



## Chiduce

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *
> 
> Sun Tzu wrote The Art of War.  I believe Lao Tzu wrote the Taoist text, Tao Te Ching.
> 
> Cthulhu *


 Yes, you are right. That was my mistake!  Thanks. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Cthulhu

I think it's a fairly common mistake.  I had to check myself when offering the correction to make sure I hadn't mixed them up myself.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The Book of Five Rings (Go Rin no Sho) by Miyamoto Musashi (Cleary translation)

The Art of War by Sun Tzu (Cleary translation)

Zen in the Martial Arts by Joe Hyams 

Karate-Do: My Way of Life by Gichin Funakoshi


----------



## Judo_Kid

Judo..  
All the Judo books, and Kempo books. 
The best one in Judo is Ranking on judo's, like about Sensei's. stuff like that.
and after you're done Black belt. your going to American tournaments. judo history is the best book ever!

:EG:


----------



## ace

My 4 are : Ken Shamrock's inside the Lions Den
Gene Lebell's Grappling Master
Rigan Machado's Esence Of BJJ
And Bruce Lee's Tao of Jeet Kune Do
:ladysman: 
Primo


----------



## Kempojujutsu

Fighters notebook by Kirik Jenness
Kodokan Judo by Jigoro Kano
Jeet Kune Do vol 1 & 2 by Larry Hartsell
Shaolin Chin na by Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming
Small circle Jujitsu by Wally Jay
Brazilian Jiu-jitsu by Renzo & Royler Gracie
Basic Jujitsu & intermediate jujitsu by George Kirby
Okinawan Karate by mark Bishop
Tai Chi Chuan Martial Applictions by Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming
Advance Pressure point fighting by George Dillman
Advance press point grappling Tuite by George Dillman
These are not listed in any certain order. Could also make a list of books not to get:rofl: 
Bob:asian:


----------



## bscastro

_Tao of Jeet Kune Do_ by Bruce Lee 
This is the classic of course. I read this when I first started martial arts. Didn't make too much sense then, but a couple years ago I picked it up again and things started to click. Still a long way to go, but it is a text which rewards re-reading. 

_Living the Martial Way_  by Forrest Morgan
This book is kind of idealistic at times, but it has some sound advice, and at the time I bought it, I was studying the same style of TKD. However, he uses a good bibliography and writes fairly well. 

_Jun Fan Gung Fu: Seeking the Path to Jeet Kune Do_ by Kevin Seaman
This is a little known but great book. For those studying JKD, it is a great reference with good pictures and great text instruction. Although you can't learn martial arts from books alone, this I think comes close! 

These are the ones I can think of at the moment that I refer to regularly and enjoy.

Bryan


----------



## Roland

by Vladimir Vasiliev

Based on the Training of The Russian Special Forces

A little bit of everything in this one.
Some history, philosophy, a few tecniques, health issuses.
Short, but very good.


----------



## 7starmantis

What about "Iron and Silk" by Mark Salzman

I wouldn't say its a favorite, but its what I'm reading now, its really very good too.


7sm


----------



## arnisador

I enjoyed it. He has a few more books out too--I have a couple of them but have never gotten to them!


----------

